# uk strongman north qualifiers



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

The welsh qualifier will be held at glan gwna holiday park, caethro,nr caernarfon gwynedd on 30th may 2010 starting at 11am.

The south will be held at London Touting and Mitch F.C Bishopsford Road Morden SM4 6BF on Sunday the 16th May 2010

North West will be on Saturday the 3rd July open and Sunday the 4th July 2010 at Verdin Park off Castle Hill Northwich Cheshire

the events are as follows:

OPEN

• Hand over hand 7.5 ton wagon fastest time wins 20 meter course

• Crucifix hold 20kg longest time wins

• van dead lift on frame as many lifts in 90secs

• Axel press 120kg as many presses as possible in 90 secs

• Tyre flip 380 kg 4 flips then lode 3 sand bags 100kg 110kg 115kg fastest time wins

• Farmer walk 130kg 2inch handles carried 20m then pick up blue barrel 100kg carry 15m fastest time wins

EVENTS NOVICE

• Hand over hand 4x4 fastest time wins 20 meter course

• Crucifix hold 15kg longest time wins

• van dead lift on frame as many lifts in 90secs

• Axel press 100kg as many presses as possible in 90 secs

• Tyre flip 275kg 4flips then lode 3 sand bags 80kg 90kg 100kg fastest time wins

• Farmer walk 110kg 2inch handles carried 20m then pick up blue barrel 70kg carry 15m fastest time wins

The final will be held as part of the Northwich Festival 2010 novice final will be on Sunday 29th August and the open on Monday the 30th August Bank holiday prize money for the comps has yet to be sorted out but the open will be the same as last year £1000 first prize and second and third will be posted when sponsor are confirmed the events for the final will be posted after all the qualifying round are completed

For application forms you can e-mail:mpreece







northwichrufc.co.uk and they will be on line www.ukstrongman-north.co.uk or you can call me on 07974157280 for more info


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Just seen this mate, ill be there. Great day last year.


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

Had a good day out yesterday watching the comp. Congrats to all the lads that took part, some real effort put in! Some real strong lads in the novice


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

nws said:


> Had a good day out yesterday watching the comp. Congrats to all the lads that took part, some real effort put in! Some real strong lads in the novice


were you comepeting ?


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

No just watching, but very tempted for next year...


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

just go for it where abouts you from ?


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

From the Wirral, was there supporting John Ward. Had a good chat with a few competitors, all nice guys. Think it will give me somethin to aim for, as i prefer trainin for strength


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

ah right had a chat with john myself, he done well was unlucky not to qualify


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

Ye just wasnt his day!


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

If your at the next one i'll come introduce myself?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I am planing to go down and watch the northwhich comp in july was a good day there last year + need to see what the copmpetition will be like in the final lol


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

did you take 2nd?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

yes


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

Thought it was you in your pic. Well done!! I,m going to the july comp and the final. Good luck, see you there. Impressive show you put on, bet your tender today! lol


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Feel like ive been hit by a bus to be honest lol still was worth it was a good day in the end thought wasnt going to make it to the end after them deadlifts though lol see you in july


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

watched the uksn a few weeks ago at tooting.

was pretty mental.

that blue barrell was stupid though.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> watched the uksn a few weeks ago at tooting.
> 
> was pretty mental.
> 
> that blue barrell was stupid though.


you wont get an argument from me on that one :lol:


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

ye they had the blue barrel out yesterday, thought it was far to awkward for the lads to handle. bet theres a few blood blisters on there stomachs today!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

they made up rules as they went along with it.

you had people trying to carry it on its side for the first few times, then they decided you werent allowed to 'tip the barrell or put it upside down'.

poorly organised although it was awesome fun.

eugar - that picture is from uksn isnt it? i did state the farmers in your avi look just like the ones from uksn!

edit - on the crucifix......i've never seen so much bollocks in my life. straight armed!?! my ar*e, some of them were near enough curling them with their bi's!!! some bad reffing. even rob frampton had something to say bout that.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

eurgar said:


> you wont get an argument from me on that one :lol:


forgot to add, and i couldnt see it from the post although i might of been stupid enough to miss!

were you open or novice?

also, what did you get in the 260 or 360 (o) car deadlift? did they use the citroen berlingo's lol?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

was doing opens, was not a berlingo not sure of total weight got 11 reps anyway


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

it was a berlingo with an rsg in back, weighed in at 360. Eurgar put hell of show on the deads! know what you mean about the reffing, one minute you had to be seated for hand over hand next thing people were standing, also, in rules it said no dead lifting suites, next they were saying it was ok to wear them? Must add siovrhyl had a good show, well done


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

eurgar said:


> was doing opens, was not a berlingo not sure of total weight got 11 reps anyway


open huh?

some heavy sh*t in that class on the day.

good on coming second bro.

there was only 3 in the open at tooting.......and the person who came in 3rd was useless! some bloke with a big old belly on him.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

nws said:


> it was a berlingo with an rsg in back, weighed in at 360. Eurgar put hell of show on the deads! know what you mean about the reffing, one minute you had to be seated for hand over hand next thing people were standing, also, in rules it said no dead lifting suites, next they were saying it was ok to wear them? Must add siovrhyl had a good show, well done


 Cheers I should have finished with a higher placing, but after a little play with the tyre on the last event I decided to leave it as i'd already qualified.

yeah i was pretty disappointed with the reffing there was no consistancy at all, and I felt sorry for some of the novice lads who were first out all the time, they were at a disadvantage on every event, all because it would have taken a few minutes to sort out the running order :cursing:

all in all though i enjoyed the day, I was happy to draw with euragar on the deadlift he's a deadlift machine lol


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Dont know about machine mate well not yet anyway lol you did well on the deads had to really push to equal you. For me was not so much the weight but the amount of movement in the frame that made it hard going.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

only just seen thread! was a great day again. I know who you are now eurgar, recognised ya! great job guys


----------

